# Entering my first show - Help!



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi there, i am looking to enter my puppy into the leeds championship show. It is the very first one I have entered so I thought I would give it a go. I am trying to register online through dog.biz. 

I am a little confused on the class i need to enter - these are my options:
1204 - PD
1205 - JD
1207 - UGD
1208 - GD
1209 - PGD
1210 - LD
1211 - OD
1261 - PD
1264 - PPJStD
1270 - PasTh OSt
1278 - YKC

There is little information around this that i can find. My dog is 8 months old and is a staffie. He has never been in a show so this is his first one
Thanks for your help!
Becky


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo Your boys first show.
If he is 8months I would enter him in Puppy(PD) or if he is ring trained well and mature for his age Junior(JD). 
Puppy class tends to better if it is his first show, he may be a bit overwhelmed with it all, and judging in puppy class tends to take this in to consideration when placing. Good Luck, relax, enjoy and remember it does not matter what happens, you are taking the Best dog Home. 
I am doing Leeds on Toy Day


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi thank you so much. I thought PD would be puppy but thought i should check - it would be my luck to get there and be in the wrong class!

I am very excited ..will let you know how he gets on


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

it's confusing isn't it, good luck though 
we're in leeds on hound day, i remember going last year and it was a mud bath, but we had a great day, our girl loved rolling round in it and generally getting more and more monster like


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hi there, i am looking to enter my puppy into the leeds championship show. It is the very first one I have entered so I thought I would give it a go. I am trying to register online through dog.biz.
> 
> I am a little confused on the class i need to enter - these are my options:
> 1204 - PD
> ...


Hi Becky - you need to enter him into class 1204 PD. I wouldn't enter him into JD because if he is lucky enough to win PD, you won't be able to withdraw him from JD and he'll be competing against dogs up to 18 months old. If he is beaten in JD, he can't compete for best puppy in breed.

The class 1261 PD is a stakes class - you could also enter him into that, if you wanted to. Stakes classes are where you compete for a prize and they don't count towards qualifiactions for things such as tickets or the junior warrant. (This particular stakes class is a qualifying round for the Proplan World Pup of the Year Competition 2008). If he wins his puppy class, unlike the breed classes, you can withdraw him from the stakes class so that he remains unbeaten.

We'll be at Leeds too, but on pastoral day. Hope you enjoy your first show - have fun!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi i agree with the above advice,if your lad is only 8 months then puppy dog,as in Junior dog there will be older dogs of upto 18 months.


If he is beaten in JD, he can't compete for best puppy in breed

If he did win puppy but was beaten in another class,ie junior,graduate, then as long as he isnt beaten by another puppy , he can go back in to challenge for best puppy,he just cant go in the final line up.

Hope you have a great day

Mel


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi All 
thank you for the advice, I have entered into the PD class. It is his first time so thought it would be a good place to start. He is normally great around people but i can imagine this will be scary so we will see how he gets on!

That said, it might be him coaxing me into the ring!

Good luck to everyone in the show!
Becky


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

good luck , i was a bag of nerves at my first show, most likley will be again when i re start


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Hi there, i am looking to enter my puppy into the leeds championship show. It is the very first one I have entered so I thought I would give it a go. I am trying to register online through dog.biz.
> 
> I am a little confused on the class i need to enter - these are my options:
> 1204 - PD
> ...


8 months can go in a puppy class [pd] 
good luck and most or all relax and enjoy.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a great day and have a look round at the stands as the dog papers normally have schedules there.

Do you go to ring craft as that will help.

Im not going to Leeds but if you are at any i am going to come over and say hi 

Hope you enjoy your day.

Mel


----------



## hairbear138 (Jun 16, 2008)

You could also check out

```
www.worldwidefido.com
```
Its full of neat pictures of cute animals. From best trick to best dressed. You can enter your pet too for a chance to win a trip for your pet to Los Angeles and featured on Nick at Nite as part of The Worldwide Fido Awards, a 2-night televised dogstravaganza, where they'll cross leashes to compete for cash, prizes, and the title of Worldwide Fido 2008!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

hairbear138 said:


> You could also check out
> 
> ```
> www.worldwidefido.com
> ...


Mmmmmm Hairbear is this your site


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi
I have been taking him to the North East SBTC which covers ringcraft. Not been for a few weeks as Oscar been poorly but planning to go back next week!

Becky


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

hairbear138 said:


> You could also check out
> 
> ```
> www.worldwidefido.com
> ...


Exactly the kind of thing that was being discussed?


----------



## hairbear138 (Jun 16, 2008)

no its not my site


----------



## hairbear138 (Jun 16, 2008)

i just thought maybe someone would be interested im new to the forum 
just tryn to move up in the world 
if thats cool with you guys 
so how's the animal world


----------

